
People Don’t Bribe College Officials for the Kids. They Do It to Help Themselves - imjk
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/27/magazine/people-dont-bribe-college-officials-to-help-their-kids-they-do-it-to-help-themselves.html#commentsContainer
======
JauntTrooper
One of the strangest parts of this whole scandal was that these families felt
they had to cheat to get their children in in the first place.

A high schooler that built a digital business, a brand with 1.4 million
followers and corporate sponsors is impressive, and I’d think there are many
schools who would be really interested in her for their marketing or business
programs. That’d make a heck of a college essay. Does she really also need to
pretend to be on the crew team?

~~~
diogenescynic
You don’t think her followers are fake too? I’m sure the fraud and lies go
deeper than what we know.

------
lostdog
Readable link: [http://archive.is/Nch8C](http://archive.is/Nch8C)

------
FourierTformed
Where you go to school doesn't matter, it's what you do once you're there.

~~~
diffeomorphism
As far as learning is concerned, probably.

As far as career opportunities go, no. Having gone to a "big name"
school/university definitely opens doors.

~~~
jjeaff
Except the data and studies I am familiar with don't bare that out.

There was no statistical increase in future earnings comparing those that went
to an ivy league vs students who got in to ivy league but ended up going
somewhere else. *

And that doesn't take into account the fact that the ivy league probably cost
a lot more.

*There was actually a small income boost for ivy league for minorities.

------
massivecali
Why does this link directly to the article comments?

~~~
imjk
Oh that's my fault. I must have been reading the comments when I grabbed the
URL to share. The comments are interesting nonetheless though.

